# river forage



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

hey guys was just wonder what the main forages are in the river... what the game fish feed on the most thanks...


----------



## htnickle (Apr 15, 2004)

popcorn an sodapop


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Beer cans and Poop! Oh ya, Shad too. Just kiddin!


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

besides all the trash lol im guess shad is the main forage and would make the best bait right???


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

As you can see from the replies you are getting the river is a filthy mess devoid of any fish. I would recommend not fishing there.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

i wasnt ask that... i fish there all the time and do pretty well i was just askin what the main forage is.... and cant seem to get a strait of answer...


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

my guess would be 1 shad
2 shinners
3 crawdad's
thats my guess
twister


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Shad would be 1st, then emerald shiners,mooneye, then fry of Drum, White Bass, saugers and Skipjack and the bigger guys will eat medium sized Skippes and as far as crayfish, I would agree that in some area where there is lots of rock, that would also be a good bait to use. 

Salmonid


----------



## capt dave (May 13, 2010)

how much does water temp affect this


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

it just depends on what is there available to the fish to eat at that time. It also depends on what gamefish your after. Water temp plays some what of a role for the activity and the aggressiveness of the fish but not so much for the food they are eating. Most commonly it is the shad and emerald shinners in the river.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

1a. Shad
1b. emerald shiners
2. suckers
3. skipjack
4. fry from various fish
5. crawfish

Depends what you're fishing for as to what they are eating but pretty much everything eats shad and emerald shiners.

Jake


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't forget the Mooneyes


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

I know there are a bunch of shad in the river! One night we were catfishing out of a boat close to browns island and the lanterns lights attracted thousands of minnows dont know if they were a game fish fry or what but i believe there are plenty of bait fish in the river to go around!


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

daveo76 what are some ways i could catch some of those shad???


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

We use a cast net or a dip net


----------

